
Beacon – cloud infrastructure services geared towards finance - bsdz
https://www.beacon.io/beacon-core
======
bsdz
From their website it says "cloud infrastructure services and all the tools
developers need to create, collaborate, test, and deploy solutions to
production".

Basically, a python cloud-based IDE that includes a batch scheduler and object
persistence backed by some no-sql database. Also has a tightly coupled DAG
(think pyungo). Built on top of docker it seems.

They're geared towards insurance companies, hedge funds and banks. The system
has similarities to systems used in other banks eg SecDB at GS, Athena at JPM
and Quartz at BAML.

Any one have any experience with Beacon or have any views? Are there any open
source alternatives out there that do something similar? Just curious.

